

Google+ has quietly turned off its shared circles feature - vilda
http://venturebeat.com/2015/05/09/google-has-quietly-turned-off-its-shared-circles-feature/

======
byoung2
_As of October 2013 Google+ had 300 million monthly active “in-stream” users
who see or visit the Google+ stream of content, according to Marketing Land.
Google has not provided Google+ usage metrics since then._

The current numbers must be down in the single digit millions by now. I don't
know anyone who uses Google+ anymore (only a handful of people I know ever
used it at all, compared to the hundreds of people I know on Facebook).

